# Chartered Accountants Regulatory Board CARB report: Anglo Irish Bank & E&Y published?



## censuspro (23 Oct 2010)

Does anyone know when the Chartered Accountants Regulatory Board (CARB) is releasing it's report on Anglo Irish Bank and the role of Ernst & Young.

The report was supposed to be out in early spring.  There's nothing on their website either. [broken link removed]


----------

